

MIT Now Offering 2000 Free Courses Online - ezrider4428
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/
The OpenCourseWare Consortium is a collaboration of higher education institutions and associated organizations from around the world creating a broad and deep body of open educational content using a shared model.
======
mdaniel
I donate to them and think this effort is outstanding for a number of reasons.

Having said that, I keep holding my breath for them to offer a mechanism for
attaining course credits through something like OCW. In my _humble_ opinion,
if Jane Hacker can demonstrate competency over the material, then she should
receive transferrable credits for that accomplishment.

In that way, OCW will not only bring education to developing nations, but it
would seriously increase the level of education available to Small Town, USA,
too. There are plenty of folks in small towns who go to a community college
because they want to get their core classes out of the way before paying the
Big Bucks for their state college or university.

Am I totally off base here or what?

~~~
ezrider4428
I was just thinking the same thing, so i think that you are not off base at
all. The real challenge/opportunity comes in when someone with the knowledge
has to grade the assignments.

